# End of the World ...... as we know it



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I need help picking out a costume - I usually prefer a costume that has some humor.

Our Theme is - It's the End of the World ....as we know it 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

Every end of the world movie I see always seems to have a presumed crazy homeless man with a cardboard sign or a sandwich board saying something insane about the coming of the end of days. Not sure if the homeless costume would have humor. But I would think the sign itself could have immense possibilities. Also letting go of your inhibitions and just running around saying crazy things can lend some humor to a situation.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Good One - Not for me, but I have someone else who that would be perfect for!

I am starting to lean toward a cockroach or a twinkie? Something that would last forever?

At one point I was thinking a Creature Reacher of the Grim Reaper

Such a busy year - I can't believe I don't have this picked out yet


----------



## hauntedtig (Sep 2, 2010)

Why don't you go with a Mayan warrior or priestess? It's their fault the world is ending


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I suggest going as a reality show douchbag i.e. fake tan Jersey Shore idiot........I'm pretty sure that is one of the signs of the apocolypse.


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

My husband, a diehard Cardinal's fan, suggested you wear a Cubs uniform with a world series replilca ring.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Go as Michael Stipe from REM? 
I'll be here all week, try the veal!


----------



## kimbo848 (Aug 8, 2012)

wear an oversized galvanized bucket....pass out cards with stuff on your bucket list....could be modified as a zombie wearing a bucket.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

hauntedtig said:


> Why don't you go with a Mayan warrior or priestess? It's their fault the world is ending


This is a great idea since you can really come up with props that will allow you to usher in the end of the world. (Props for beheading everywhere!) Plus, 2012 is the only time this costume will have a real context.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Great ides guys!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

natascha said:


> I am starting to lean toward a cockroach or a twinkie? Something that would last forever?


How about a mutant, drooling Twinkie?


----------

